# whats your favourite?



## da_donkey (Jul 12, 2005)

Just want to know what everyones all time favourite aussie retiles are,


----------



## farmdog (Jul 12, 2005)

Olive pythons


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 12, 2005)

hehe Darwins of course then Womas !


----------



## deano351 (Jul 12, 2005)

Womas then diamonds


----------



## Jadey (Jul 12, 2005)

my darwin!


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 12, 2005)

im pretty fond of my black head pair at the moment.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 12, 2005)

Coastals and BHPs.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 12, 2005)

Green Tree Pythons


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 12, 2005)

hell yeah!! stiffler.

chondro still seems like a dream for me dude.


----------



## NativeScales (Jul 12, 2005)

Tough call either BHP or GTP


----------



## danw (Jul 12, 2005)

all goannas ...abosliutely love them


----------



## danw (Jul 12, 2005)

or really colourful bearded dragons


----------



## nless01 (Jul 12, 2005)

*whats your favorite*

diamond then my bredli


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Diamond


----------



## sobrien (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Merten's Water Monitors and Rusty Monitors


----------



## Rossagon (Jul 12, 2005)

Mmmmm Varanus prasinus. if only you could keep em down here!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 12, 2005)

Water pythons, then womas.


----------



## Shimarah (Jul 12, 2005)

Bredli, then Jungles.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Molochs



Hix


----------



## indicus (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Egernia Depressa......it's so damn depressing!!! :| :cry:


----------



## junglemad (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Jungles followed by diamonds and the large live bearing skinks


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

mertens water monitors...and everything else comes a very close equal...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Plain white


----------



## thals (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

coastals, then womas


----------



## spooky (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

I can never work out which species I like the best!!!


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

GTP or Frillies or Boyds or Lacies or Olives or.... they are my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Arboreal Molochs!!! they are definatley my favourites in the Moloch range.


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

I dont mind the terrestrial GTP's myself...


----------



## Stevo (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

What about cain toads, they must have citizenship by now???????


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

In townsville, most popular snakes would deffinitely be childrens & spotties than coastals. Than Atherton jungles, don't get me wrong there is alot of other nice snakes people got here in Tsv but most people think the prices for all your nicer snakes to expensive. Sold a gorgeous jungle here for $350 as heaps of people wanted it but would'nt pay $600.

I personally like the black-headed pythons, S.A. form womas, Bredli, GTPs and am open to the idea of getting an elapid either stephen's banded or some death adder prob W.A.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

Hmmmm my answer changes every time I answer this lol. I'd say for today it's maybe Flavs or Womas :lol:


----------



## Possum (Jul 13, 2005)

Any Gecko's and Beardies :lol:


----------



## instar (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm? really cant choose, i think all reptiles are quite bizzare creatures and they fascinate me in general. Aesthetically though, diamonds, thornys, oh so many, do they have to be native? my all time fav would have to be giant tortise sp, closely followed by, or tying with chamelians!

Love the sig Zoey, that was one of the funniest shows I ever watched!


----------



## freerider (Jul 13, 2005)

Spencers Monitors!!!!! I just love my new little man!!


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 13, 2005)

frillys then a close second diamonds


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: whats your favourite?*



dobermanmick said:


> hehe Darwins of course then Womas !



Hehehe Same, then Rough Scaled Pythons :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2005)

rufy is our fave atm,,im allways awestruck by a big salty though


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

bumble bee blackhead an albino olive


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2005)

hate to have to chose tween rufy and sweetheart the coastal


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2005)

would have to go GTP then womas then jungles


----------



## OuZo (Jul 13, 2005)

Rufy's a flav yeah Baz? He's so cool...I'm waiting on an egg to hatch before I get mine! 

Inny it's a bloody classic! I'm getting the Time Life thingy they have for it atm (mind you it'd probably work out a lot cheaper to try and get the series Ebay style :lol. I luv the pommy cop who thinks he can speak French..."Good Moaning" :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2005)

where are you getting your flav zoe


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2005)

"listen carefully,i will say this only once"
"uuu stupit woman"
great corny comedy,love it


----------



## OuZo (Jul 13, 2005)

lol love to see more people know about it! How about "It is I, LeClaire" :lol: Or in one episode the copper comes in and says "The two tits have been shat" (trying to say the two tarts have been shot). Gawd I luv that show :lol:

ANYWAY  my flav is coming from a chap who had some babies advertised on the herptrader not too long ago. Where did you get your little man?


----------



## instar (Jul 13, 2005)

'E got it, from the gateau in the chateau, under the candle with 'andle, next to the painting of the the fallen madonna with the big boobies"! lol :lol: 
fav bits where a resistance guy ask him if his wife will 'talk', he says 'incessantly' lol


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2005)

What's a Flav. Cause he looks pretty cool.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 13, 2005)

Varanus Gouldi Flavirufus...subspecies of Sand Monitor but have better patterning imo  . Correct me if I got the lingo wrong lol

Love the gestures they make when they talk about the painting of the fallen madonna with the big boobies :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 13, 2005)

Gotta be my Green Tree Diamond, closely followed by bredli's, love em all really!


----------



## instar (Jul 13, 2005)

How bout his mother in law with hearing horn LMAO

For those who havent seen it
http://www.ycdt.net/allo/yallo_01.htm

"you stuupid wo-man, I am teaching her self defence!"






Fallen madonna with the big boobies"





the gateau from the chateau 





"I shall say this only once"





You can get it on dvd
http://www.phill.co.uk/comedy/allo/


----------



## OuZo (Jul 13, 2005)

lmao love it inny :lol: "RENE! What are you doing with Yvette in the broom closet!"

Hey pugs, that's very cute  . I actually have a pic of my diamond when he was a baby doing the same thing. Please excuse the quality, it was taken with my crappy mobile phone about 2 years ago lol. If you squint you can just make it out :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 13, 2005)

I can kinda see it! yeah he sits like that all the time now, its cool to watch got stacks of photos like that one. Such a cute position and I just imagine he is green! Lol na I reckon diamonds are more gorgeous than GTP's anyway!


----------



## ether (Jul 13, 2005)

Red Hypo Bredli's, Coastals and Molochs


----------



## apple (Jul 13, 2005)

Why haven't anyone said perentie's they are the best!


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 13, 2005)

They are awesome... i was gonna say them but i said lacies already...


----------



## blake_da_snake (Jul 16, 2005)

i would have to say the rough scaled python or the banded green tree snake


----------



## redline (Jul 16, 2005)

BHP, diamond


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Varanids, Death adders, Tiger snakes and moloch's!


----------



## Koula (Jul 17, 2005)

*RE: whats your favorite*

I love my little Spotted Python. He's the ideal snake to me as he wont grow larger than 4+ feet, and I love how the sunlight causes a rainbow pattern to dance along his scales.


----------

